
How to be passionate (when you open your mouth) - dan_sim
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/how-to-be-passionate/
======
ryanelkins
And like all other things, practice, practice, practice. I also wanted to echo
his thoughts in the comments: that there is a fine line between courageous and
desparate as well as passionate and annoying. This is something that can be
learned and honed like all skills if you're willing to put the time in (talent
in certain areas doesn't hurt either).

------
jcsalterego
There's a joke in the title somewhere.

